# Help! My soap won't trace!



## superstarshining (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi! I'm new to soap making. I've got a book out of the library and followed the method for cold processed soap. I followed the intructions carefully, but my soap won't thicken. It looks like yellow custard, only runnier. There's no oil floating on the top any more - it's a homogenous mixture, but it's really runny and according to the book it's ready when the mixer leaves a visible trail that lasts for at least a few seconds. It's not thick enough to leave any trail at all. 

I used 330g coconut oil, 400g almond oil, 270g olive oil, 146g caustic soda and 375g spring water. I combined the mixtures when the lye was about 55C and the oils were 80C, which is what the book recommended. I blended the mixture with a hand blender for about 30-40 minutes, then got bored. Since then, I've been going back about every 10-15 minutes and giving it another blend. I've been doing that for over two hours.

Does it normally take this long? Any suggestions on what I should do would be really appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 6, 2008)

If you're using a SB I'm at a loss .. ran your numbers through some lye calcs and you're on the money as far as your oils and lye ... olive oil is slow to trace, don't know about almond oil because I don't use it ...but I can't see mixing for that long with a SB ... anyone else ??


----------



## bassgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

This happened to me with my first couple of batches.  My recipe was different, but it still wouldn't trace for ages.  I finally SORT of saw a tiny trace and went ahead and poured, and the soap turned out fine.  I'm still a newbie, but at least that's my experience.

Good luck!


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 7, 2008)

superstarshining said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm new to soap making. I've got a book out of the library and followed the method for cold processed soap. I followed the intructions carefully, but my soap won't thicken. It looks like yellow custard, only runnier. There's no oil floating on the top any more - it's a homogenous mixture, but it's really runny and according to the book it's ready when the mixer leaves a visible trail that lasts for at least a few seconds. It's not thick enough to leave any trail at all.
> 
> I used 330g coconut oil, 400g almond oil, 270g olive oil, 146g caustic soda and 375g spring water. I combined the mixtures when the lye was about 55C and the oils were 80C, which is what the book recommended. I blended the mixture with a hand blender for about 30-40 minutes, then got bored. Since then, I've been going back about every 10-15 minutes and giving it another blend. I've been doing that for over two hours.
> 
> ...



When you say hand blender, do you mean a stick blender? If you're stick blending, trace should've happened by now.

How accurate is your scale? 
Are you sure you measured everything accurately? 
Did your lye/water solution heat up? 
What type of lye did you use?


----------



## superstarshining (Nov 7, 2008)

I finally got a trace at about half 11 last night - about 4 hours after I started!! It has solidified over night and seems ok as far as I can tell - I haven't got anything to compare it with because I've never done it before. It holds its shape now, but I can make an indent with my finger.

The lye did heat up when I mixed it. I cooled it to about 55C before I mixed it. The caustic soda just says 'Homecare Caustic Soda Concentrated' on the label. It's the only stuff I found. Says it's ideal for unblocking drains, pipes and for heavy duty cleaning. Is this the right stuff to use, or is there a particular type suited to soap making??

I've got digital scales so the measurements should have been quite accurate. I used an electric whisk to mix it - like this one ...







No idea why it took so long. Might have another go on Sunday and try a different recipe with a different blend of oils. Hopefully, now I've done it once it'll work better next time.

Thanks for the replies
H x


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 7, 2008)

superstarshining said:
			
		

> I finally got a trace at about half 11 last night - about 4 hours after I started!! It has solidified over night and seems ok as far as I can tell - I haven't got anything to compare it with because I've never done it before. It holds its shape now, but I can make an indent with my finger.
> 
> The lye did heat up when I mixed it. I cooled it to about 55C before I mixed it. The caustic soda just says 'Homecare Caustic Soda Concentrated' on the label. It's the only stuff I found. Says it's ideal for unblocking drains, pipes and for heavy duty cleaning. Is this the right stuff to use, or is there a particular type suited to soap making??
> 
> ...



Ok. Just make sure your lye says 100% sodium hydroxide. That's just an FYI.

The mixer is ok, but as you've seen, takes a loooooooooong time. You'll be much happier with a stick blender. You'll reach trace anywhere from 5 mins - 15 mins.

Here's what they look like:
http://www.fykitchen.com/Results.cfm?keywords=Bamix+[bosch]

Sounds like it's doing ok, if it's beginning to get firm. Let us know how it is after 24 hrs cure time. Can you post us some pics. We LOVE pics!!!  

Congrats! It sounds like you've done everything right & will end up with some good soap!!!


----------



## superstarshining (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally removed the soap from the moulds - it seemed to take a long time to set hard.






Made another lot of soap last night too - and it worked a LOT better. Not sure if it's the stick blender I bought, or the new caustic soda (looked everywhere, but couldn't find 100% sodium hydroxide, but I found 98%. Most of them didn't say how pure they were). Or it could have been the recipe - this one had palm oil in it, which I've read speeds up trace times. I'll post pics of this lot soon.

H x


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 17, 2008)

Woohooo!!!! That looks like soap to me!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SouthernHomemadeables (Feb 15, 2021)

I am also having problems getting my soap to Trace. I am using pure olive oil. 40 oz olive oil, 9 oz potassium hydroxide flakes and 32 oz distilled water. it has been cooking for almost 4 hours and still watery!. Please help!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 15, 2021)

SouthernHomemadeables said:


> I am also having problems getting my soap to Trace. I am using pure olive oil. 40 oz olive oil, 9 oz potassium hydroxide flakes and 32 oz distilled water. it has been cooking for almost 4 hours and still watery!. Please help!


First, it would be best for you to start a new thread. It’s more likely that you will get the answers you need if you do. 

What kind of soap are you making? If you are trying to make hot process soap, you need to use sodium hydroxide, not potassium hydroxide, which is used for liquid soap. I don’t make liquid soap, so am really no help but there are plenty of other people who do. Hopefully they will be able to help you out.


----------



## SouthernHomemadeables (Feb 15, 2021)

ok thanks. Im making liquid castile soap to use for hand soaps and body washes


----------

